# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  3 ساله درگیر مشکلاتی ام ... میتونید کمکم کنید؟

## amirreza-r10

بنام خدا
سلام عزیزان
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.

----------


## politician

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.


​تاحالاچندبارمرخصی گرفتی؟

----------


## NoBogh

به ما رسید همه سال سوم و چهارمشون شده  :Yahoo (94):  برید دیگه بابا جا تنگ کردید

----------


## amirreza-r10

> ​تاحالاچندبارمرخصی گرفتی؟


ترم 1 رو رفتم دانشگاه و بعد ترم 2 رو مرخصی گرفتم و ترم 3 بع بهد رو میخوام واحد بردارم و یه وقت کوچولو بزارم درسارو قبول شم و سه ماه مونده به کنکور مرخصی دومم رو بگیرم نظرت چیه؟

----------


## amirreza-r10

> به ما رسید همه سال سوم و چهارمشون شده  برید دیگه بابا جا تنگ کردید


ببخشید منظورتون رو نفهمیدم

----------


## Dr fatima97

برا سال 96 تلاش کنین 

و با برنامه ریزی دقیق بخونین.....

موفق باشین :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Amin97

حالا این 40 روزو نمیتونی بخونی ! همین امسال شرشو بکنی

----------


## politician

[QUOTE=amirreza-r10;824229]ترم 1 رو رفتم دانشگاه و بعد ترم 2 رو مرخصی گرفتم و ترم 3 بع بهد رو میخوام واحد بردارم و یه وقت کوچولو بزارم درسارو قبول شم و سه ماه مونده به کنکور مرخصی دومم رو بگیرم نظرت چیه؟[/QUOTE اگه مثل کسایی مثل منی که پشتوانه ی مالی ندارن وتنهاراه کنکوره به نظرم بخونی بهتره ولی به توانایی خودت هم بستگی داره من خودم سال96سومین کنکورم رومیدم

----------


## tear_goddess

بستگی به پایه تون داره
فک کنم امسال بتونید اگه پایه خوبی داشته باشید

----------


## DR.MAM

سلام دوست عزیز.ببینید مشکلات همه جا وجود داره ینی نمیشه گفت فقط تو خونه شما هست.همه جا هست اما درجش فرق میکنه ینی یه مشکلی شدیدو حاد و یه مشکلی که راحت حل میشه.مشکل داشتن مهم نیست،مهم حل مشکله.شما باید بتونین قدرتمندانه مشکلاتو حل کنید و با انگیزه برید جلو.منم همینجا از خدا میخوام که نه تنها مشکلات شمارو بلکه مشکلات همه رو حل کنه.الهی آمین

ببینید هدف سنو سال نمیشناسه.همین دکتر ملک حسینی پدر پیوند کبد ایران از 25 سالگیش پزشکی رو شرو کرد.ینی رسیدن به هدف مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش.یه نفر امسال به هدفش میرسه،یه نفر سال آینده.

بنده خودم به شخصه تا پزشکی قبول نشم دانشگاهم نمیرم.چون پزشکی هدفمه نه آرزوم.سنو سال شناسنامه یی هم برام مهم نیست.

ببینید بنظر من جوونی یا پیری آدم،هیچ ریطی به سنش نداره.فقط به دلش بستگی داره.

خواسته های دل همون رسیدن به اهدافه که بنظر من شیرین ترین چیز تو دنیا و لذت بخش ترینش اینه که آدم بتونه به اهدافش برسه.

بنده خودم 94 کنکور اولم بود که نشد،95 هم بنا به دلایلی که نمیتونم بگم نمیشه.الان هدفم 96ه.

پس دیگه نگران سن و اینجور مسائلم نباش.چون تو همین انجمن پسرایی رو میشناسم که 90 با 91 اولین کنکورشون بود و همچنان دارن با انگیزه و پرانرژی ادامه میدن تا بتونن به اهدافشون برسن.اما اسم نمیتونم ببرم چون شاید راضی نباشن.


یا بسازو دونه دونه مرگ برگاتو ببین/
یا بسوزو جنگلی رو شعله ور کن با خودت

----------


## Swallow

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.


*سلام ! ببینید بذارید اول ی چیزی بگم ! همه مشکلات دارن همـــــــــه هااااا همه ! ولی 
تو بعضی ها ی کم پر رنگه !
ب نظرم یه سال خودتو بزن به خیالی یعنی اصلاااااا هیچی برات مهم نباشه میدونم سخته میدونم ! ولی تمرین میخواد ! چون مجبوری ! فقط ی ساله دیگ ! البته اگه واقعا ب هدفت اطمینان داری ! 
اصلانم سرسری نگیر ! مشکلات همیشه بوده و هست  ! چ بسا در اینده قوی ترش نیاد سراغ ادم ؟ البته امیدوارم سراغ هیچکی نیاد ولی خب ! 
نــــــــــــه ! چرا عمرتون تباه شه ؟ برای درس خوندن هیـــــــــــــچ وقت دیر نی ! 
موفق باشید !*

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirreza-r10


بنام خدا
سلام عزیزان
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.


سلام 
امیدت ب خدا باشه ماهی و هر وقت از آب بگیری تازس در مورد چیزی ک گذشته فکر نکن در لحظه زندگی کن عالی زندگی کن تا آیندهی عالی بسازی
برای کنکور 96 ن از اول تابستون همین حالا شروع کن منابعتو انتخاب کن با ی برنامه ریزی دقیق و منسجم با ی اراده فولادی و از همه مهم تر توکل بر خدا یاعلی بگو و شروع کن مطمئن باش موفق میشی*

----------


## zahra.2015

*در مورد مشکلاتم ب قول بقیه برا هه هست پیش میاد غصه نخور همش امتحان حکمت خداس
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ همه مشکلات دارن تازه بعضیا مثل من کلی میخونن آخرش  ی چیزی میشه ک نمیشه دیگه تو مشکلات داشتی نشده بخونی منم داشتم همه دارن اما میدونی بدیش چیه یکی مثل من عالی بخونه  برای ی رتبه عالی بخونه بعد بیاد اد دقیقا  2,3 هفته ب کنکور آبله مرغون بگیره یعنی معرکه ایم منا هر چند با حال اسف بارم رفتم کنکورم ادم با شرایط ویژه  اما نشد دیگه بگم ناراحت نشدم دروغه اما همش چند روز بود بعد گفتم بیخیال  خدا نخواسته دیگه ایشالله سال بعد تازه این ی سال من دقیقا دو سال بخاطر همچین درگیری هایی نتونستم برم دانشگاه خدایا حکمتتو شکر*

----------


## raha..

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.


هیچ مشکلی اونقدر بزرگ نیست که انسان را(اشرف مخلوقات)زمین گیر کنه
اول ازهمه باورهات عوض کن زندگی سرشار از خوبی و زیبایی
برسر هر لقمه بنوشته عیان که فلان بن فلان بن فلان
. حین توکل کن،ملرزان پای ودست
رزق تـــو،بر تو،ز تو،عــاشق تر ست
داداشم اگ  تو دلت دندونه لیاقت رسیدن بهش داری پس خودتو ناراحت نکن فقط تلاش کن
به امید امسال نه سال دیگه
تو میتونی
ی صندلی خالی منتظر توست....

----------


## nima2580

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.


سلام من کمکت میکنم فقط کامل توضیح بده چه مشکلاتی داری وضع مالیت چطوره
ببین من هیچ وقت ریاضیم بالای 16 نشده بود از کلاس پنجم به اینور اما دیروز امتحان ترمیم معدل حسابان رو خیلی عالی دادم منتظر 20 هستم
بهت میگم چیکار کنی

----------


## raha..

> سلام من کمکت میکنم فقط کامل توضیح بده چه مشکلاتی داری وضع مالیت چطوره
> ببین من هیچ وقت ریاضیم بالای 16 نشده بود از کلاس پنجم به اینور اما دیروز امتحان ترمیم معدل حسابان رو خیلی عالی دادم منتظر 20 هستم
> بهت میگم چیکار کنی


مشکل اصلی ایشون عدم اعتماد به نفسه

----------


## nima2580

> مشکل اصلی ایشون عدم اعتماد به نفسه


نه اینطور نیست ببینید شاید مشکل این باشه که روش خوندن رو بلد نباشن اگه وضع مالیشون خوب نباشه نمیتونم کمک کنم چون ریاضی نیاز به یاد گیری داره و کتاب مدرسه هم نمیتونه جواب گوی کنکور باشه

----------


## NOT NOW

تنها توصیه ی من به تو اینه که در لحظه زندگی کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nima2580

> نه اینطور نیست ببینید شاید مشکل این باشه که روش خوندن رو بلد نباشن اگه وضع مالیشون خوب نباشه نمیتونم کمک کنم چون ریاضی نیاز به یاد گیری داره و کتاب مدرسه هم نمیتونه جواب گوی کنکور باشه


من نیومدم توصیه کنم اومدم مشکل رو رفع کنم فقط هم ماهی یه بار میام انجمن پس ازم استفاده کن

----------


## raha..

> نه اینطور نیست ببینید شاید مشکل این باشه که روش خوندن رو بلد نباشن اگه وضع مالیشون خوب نباشه نمیتونم کمک کنم چون ریاضی نیاز به یاد گیری داره و کتاب مدرسه هم نمیتونه جواب گوی کنکور باشه


من رشته ام ریاضی بوده درسم هم خوب بود 
به نظرم ریاضی هیچ نیازی به این چیزها نداره
فقط باید دوستش داشته باشی همین

----------


## raha..

> من نیومدم توصیه کنم اومدم مشکل رو رفع کنم فقط هم ماهی یه بار میام انجمن پس ازم استفاده کن


یعنی به شما پول بده و شما بهش راه حل بدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nima2580


من نیومدم توصیه کنم اومدم مشکل رو رفع کنم فقط هم ماهی یه بار میام انجمن پس ازم استفاده کن


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اعتماد بنفست بالاس ها
گفتش ک نمیتونه مشکلاتشو بگه
بعدم اونایی ک توانایی مالی برای خرید فیلم و ...... ندارن هر چند کلا من مخالف این قضیه خرید فیلم و ... میتونن از فیلم های آلاء استفاده کنن هم رایگان هم دبیرای خوبی داره مخصوصا شیمی عربی فیزیک زیستم میگن خوبه من ندیدم*

----------


## nima2580

> من رشته ام ریاضی بوده درسم هم خوب بود  به نظرم ریاضی هیچ نیازی به این چیزها نداره فقط باید دوستش داشته باشی همین


  اگه من بهتون نگم مجموع زوایای داخلی مثلث 180 درجه هست شما از کجا میخوای اینو بفهمین؟ اصلا میتونین بهم بگین چرا مجموع زوایای داخلی مثلث 180 درجه هست

----------


## NOT NOW

این مربوط به هندسه هستش و قضیه اش رو توی امتحان ثابت کردم .

منم قبول دارم که درسنامه ی کتاب خیلی ضعیف هستش ولی جزوه ی دبیر میتونه اونو جبران کنه ...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ahmad098

اگه امسال نشد ، باید باید یاید بمونیو یه باردیگه کنکور بدی تا اونی که میخوای قبول شی وگرنه کل عمرتو حسرت میخوری چون فقط میتونی یه بار زندگی کنیو باید اون زندگی که دلت میخواد بسازی

----------


## mehrnaaz

عمر چیه
من خیلیا رو دیدم ک سال سوم چهارم قبول شدن
الان مد شده دیگه همه سال سوم قبول شن :Yahoo (117): 
 من سه چهار نفر دیدم سال چهارم قبول شدن

----------


## AlirezA 1522

ببین عمرت به هیچ وجه هدر نمی ره چون واسه هدفت داری تلاش می کنی به قول دوستان اگه الان واسه هدفت تلاش نکنی یه عمر حسرت می خوری این حرف شعاری نیست ها واقعیته اگه تو 21 سالگی قبول بشی بعد از اینکه 7 یا8سال بگذره به خودت می گی من چقدر ....... بودم که تو 21 سالگی می گفتم سنم زیاده و عمرم به هدر می ره از این حرفا خلاصه مطمئن باش فرصت واسه خوش گذرانی زیاده و لذت این خوش گذرانی زمانی چند صد برابر میشه که به هدفت رسیده باشی پس بجنگ واسه96

----------


## Alireza23

سلام!اینو اول بدون اگه کسی بهت میگه بمون واسه سال بعد خودشم پشت کنکوری هستش و میدونه قبول نمیشه.چرا نا امیدی تو؟بخون بخون و بازم بخون بخدا میشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> ببین عمرت به هیچ وجه هدر نمی ره چون واسه هدفت داری تلاش می کنی به قول دوستان اگه الان واسه هدفت تلاش نکنی یه عمر حسرت می خوری این حرف شعاری نیست ها واقعیته اگه تو 21 سالگی قبول بشی بعد از اینکه 7 یا8سال بگذره به خودت می گی من چقدر ....... بودم که تو 21 سالگی می گفتم سنم زیاده و عمرم به هدر می ره از این حرفا خلاصه مطمئن باش فرصت واسه خوش گذرانی زیاده و لذت این خوش گذرانی زمانی چند صد برابر میشه که به هدفت رسیده باشی پس بجنگ واسه96


ای جونم.همه حرفات صحیحن

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

سلام منم مث شما همیشه منتظر شرایط خوب و آرامش برا خوندن بودم اما دیدم به قول شما همیشه بالاخره یه نوع درگیری مانع میشه بخاطر این به این باور رسیدم شاید هیچ وقت اون شرایط آروم مد نظرم ایجاد نشه و باید با هر شرایطی بخونم...شک نکنید که کار خوبی میکنید برا سال 96 از الان خودتونو اماده کنید...من یکیو میشناسم که تقریبا ده سال دوازده سال پیش یه انتخاب رشته اشتباه باعث شد با رتبه خوب و موقعیتایی که میتونست تو رشته های پیراپزشکی خوب قبول بشه اما نشد الان یه مهندس کشاورزی هس با اینکه کار میکنه و خیلی هم باسواده و سطح تحصیلات بالا داره اما کارش با یه کارگر معمولی تقریبا تفاوتی نداره...الان به شدت پشیمونه و داره بعد از 12سال فاصله با درس و کتاب دبیرستانی ، درس میخونه برا سال 96 و میگه کاش همون سال اول که قبول شدم فقط یه سال میموندم و...یکی دیگه رو هم میشناسم که اونم هدفش پزشکی بود و 12نمیدونم10سال پشت کنکور موند شما که همش سه ساله انقد ناراحت نباش اگه واقعا هدفتو بخوای این مردی که گفتم خیلی مورد تمسخر قرار گرف ولی باوجود زن و بچه و..میخوند تا اینکه پزشکی روزانه جای خوبی قبول شد و الان هزار ما شا الله زندگیشون از این رو به اون رو شد هیچ وقت تسلیم نشد  از من به شما نصیحت اگه اهل تلاشی از همین امروز بگو یا علی و حرف هیچکس برات مهم نباشه....از الان شروع کن و کار به عوامل مزاحم نداشته باش

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام منم مث شما همیشه منتظر شرایط خوب و آرامش برا خوندن بودم اما دیدم به قول شما همیشه بالاخره یه نوع درگیری مانع میشه بخاطر این به این باور رسیدم شاید هیچ وقت اون شرایط آروم مد نظرم ایجاد نشه و باید با هر شرایطی بخونم...شک نکنید که کار خوبی میکنید برا سال 96 از الان خودتونو اماده کنید...من یکیو میشناسم که تقریبا ده سال دوازده سال پیش یه انتخاب رشته اشتباه باعث شد با رتبه خوب و موقعیتایی که میتونست تو رشته های پیراپزشکی خوب قبول بشه اما نشد الان یه مهندس کشاورزی هس با اینکه کار میکنه و خیلی هم باسواده و سطح تحصیلات بالا داره اما کارش با یه کارگر معمولی تقریبا تفاوتی نداره...الان به شدت پشیمونه و داره بعد از 12سال فاصله با درس و کتاب دبیرستانی ، درس میخونه برا سال 96 و میگه کاش همون سال اول که قبول شدم فقط یه سال میموندم و...یکی دیگه رو هم میشناسم که اونم هدفش پزشکی بود و 12نمیدونم10پشت کنکور موند شما که همش سه ساله انقد ناراحت نباش اگه واقعا هدفتو بخوای این مردی که گفتم خیلی مورد تمسخر قرار گرف ولی باوجود زن و بچه و..میخوند تا اینکه پزشکی روزانه جای خوبی قبول شد و الان هزار ما شا الله زندگیشون از این رو به اون رو شد هیچ وقت تسلیم نشد  از من به شما نصیحت اگه اهل تلاشی از همین امروز بگو یا علی و حرف هیچکس برات مهم نباشه....از الان شروع کن و کار به عوامل مزاحم نداشته باش


ینی بارکلا.کاملو متین

----------


## -helma-

سلام اگه سال سومتونه و اینقدر مصمم واسه قبولی هسین 
اگه هرسال حداقل یکمم تلاش کرده باشین الآن تقریبا پیش زمینه خوبی دارین 
پس تو این ۳۰روز هم میتونین تلاشتونو بکنین و بعد درمورد سال بعد تصمیم بگیرین
صحبتتون مث آدمایی که میگن از شنبه‌ی بعدی شروع میکنم 
به نظر منم باسابقه شما از همین الآنم میشه

----------


## -helma-

بعدم روزگار هیچوقت رو خواسته شما و آرزوهاتون عمل نمیکنه 
رو قوانین خودش پیش میره و همیشه یه سری اتفاقات میوفته که مطابق میل ما نیس و اگه منتظر اینین که همه چیز آروم و مطابق میل ما بشه تا به هدفمون برسیم هیچوقت اون زمان نمیرسه
ولی با تلاش آدم میتونه شرایط زندگی رو با خواسته ها و اهدافش تطبیق بده 
این تجربه‌ی خودم و دوستامه

----------


## shahriar

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.


اگه الان چند سال از زندگی عقب بمونی و به قول خودت عمرتو بگذررونی پشت کنکور.بهتر از اینه که بخاطر چیزای بیخودی بری دانشگاه.اونطوری ما بقی عمرتو تباه کردی!مثل اون اقا با مدرک کشاورزی.
مشکلات زندگی همیشه هست.نباید کم بیاری.یکم حقیقت رو بیشتر در یاب.و سطح توقعت از خودت رو روی لِوِلی تنظیم کن که نه خیلی ساده باشه نه خیلی دست نیافتنی.چون رویات اگر دست نیافتنی باشه و بعده ها اون رویاتو در کسی ببینی.باعث برخی اختلالات روانی و روحی میشه.

بشین با خودت دو دو تا چهارتا کن.ببین چی رو داری فدای چی میکنی.اونی که داری فدا میکنی رو بزار رو کفه ی یک ترازو.و چیزی که به دست میاری رو بزار رو کفه  ی دیگه ترازو/سبک سنگینش کن.ببین چی میشه.

دست خدا به همرات.عزیزجان

----------


## selena karimi

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.



به نظرم اینجا بتونه بهت کمک کنه 
وبسایت رسمی دکتر رضا شمسی/معجون کنکور
... من مشاورم داستان یکی مثل شما رو از همدان البته دختره (که البته زیادن که این اتفاق ها براشون بیفته)  رو تعریف می کرد که قدرتمند دوباره بلند شده ... فکر کنم 95 کنکور داره دوباره . به نظر من هم تو فقط به چیز نیاز داری اول خدا بعدش "" یه تصمیم مرگ یکبار , شیون یکبار "" و خلااااااااص , واقعا خلاص برای همیشه

----------


## raha..

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.



مشکلات همیشه هست اما ای کاش ی بار میم اولش برداری...

----------


## shirin998

> برا سال 96 تلاش کنین 
> 
> و با برنامه ریزی دقیق بخونین.....
> 
> موفق باشین


لطفا اگه زحمتی نیست هرکی برنامه ریزی برا خودش نوشت برنامشو به ما هم بگه که ما هم یاد بگیریم چجور برنامه ریزی کنیم

----------


## laleh74

اگه توی خونه بودن واستون مشکل درست کرده و شما رو خواسته یا ناخواسته وارد مشکلات زندگیتون میکنه،بهتره برید دانشگاه یه شهر دیگه.

اینجور از محیط خونه دور میمونید و کمتر تو اون شرایط قرار میگیرید و با آرامش بهتری میتونید واس 96 بخونید.

امیدوارم موفق باشید: )

----------


## Dr fatima97

> لطفا اگه زحمتی نیست هرکی برنامه ریزی برا خودش نوشت برنامشو به ما هم بگه که ما هم یاد بگیریم چجور برنامه ریزی کنیم


باشه میزارم البته چن روزه دیگه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## raha..

چرا همش میگین 96
مگه کنکور95 دادین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مگه میدونید کی قبول میشه و کی نه...
از این روز ها استفاده کنین چون در هر حال میگذره..
بااین تفاوت که اگ خوب استفاده کنی حتی اگ امسال واسه کنکور نری واسه سال دیگه آماده ای....

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> بنام خدا
> سلام عزیزان
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> من 20 سالمه و کنکور 95 سومین کنکورم هست . متاسفانه جو زندگی و خونه ی ما طوریه که هیچ وقت ثبات نداشته و هر مدتی که میگذره مشکلاتی ایجاد میشه که آدم رو زمین گیر میکنه و من و دیگر اعضای خانواده رو مجبور میکنه برای حل اون مشکل قدم برداریم و اینطوری شد که حدود 3 ساله تا من اومدم برای کنکور بخونم در زندگی برام اتفاقاتی رخ داد که واقعا نمیتونم عنوان کنم و امیدوارم برای هیچ کسی رخ نده.
> الان عزیزان واقعا هیچ کسی نمیتونه خودش رو جای من بزاره ... از اینور 6 ماه دیگه میشم 21 ساله و هنوز نتونستم دانشگاه برم خیلی منو ناراحت میکنه .هدفم دندون هستش اما من میخوام برای کنکور 96 هم برنامه ام رو تنظیم کنم تا کنکور 96 کنکور آخرم باشه و به هدفم برسم.
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم آیا عمر و زندگیم داره تباه میشه؟ میشه راهنماییم کنید مرسی ♥
> ضمنا برای سربازی الان پیامنوری هستم.


داداش مثل همیم دقیقا الان پیام خصوصی میدم بخون حتما

----------


## alisoii

ارتباطتو با خدا قوی کن پیشنهاد من اینه که نماز حاجات بخونید مخصوصا پنج شنبه ها

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NoBogh


به ما رسید همه سال سوم و چهارمشون شده  برید دیگه بابا جا تنگ کردید



دوست عزیز ، ایشون کمک خواستن این چه نوع برخوردی هست که شما دارید ؟

___

کنکور 95 هنوز تموم نشده
سعی کن زیاد به گذشته توجه نکنی  با یه برنامه خوب میتونی به هدفت برسی
تو میتونی... همین !*

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

واقعا متاسف شدم !

من معتقدم وسط 10 تا لودر و تراکتور و معلق بین اسمانو زمین میشه درس خوند!

اما وسط جنگ اعصاب های "خونه" که حالا هر دلیلی هم باشه!

نمیشه درس خوند

پیشنهاد من اینه که بری سربازی !

اونجا با فرماندت صحبت کن و بهت وقت ازاد میده درس بخونی !

----------


## amirreza-r10

از همه عزیزان ممنونم ♥

----------


## Mr.Hosein

امیدوارم هر چه زودتر اون ارامشی رو که میخوای به دست بیاری...

متاسفانه زندگی هیچکس خالی از مشکل نیست...
شما3سال تجربه دارید...پس با این حساب تو هر سه سال برای شما مشکلاتی پیش اومده و شما نتونستی کاری رو که باید انجام بدی...
چه تضمینی هست برای اینکه سال دیگه هیچ مشکلی پیش نیاد !؟
یا اینکه مشکل پیش بیاد و شما بدون اعتنا کار خودتو انجام بدی؟!
و اینکه چه تضمینی هست که سال دیگه عالی کار کنید و چه بسا با عالی کار کردن هم حتی تضمینی برای قبولی در رشته ای مثل دندون نیست...

برای موندن و خوندن اراده ی فولادی نیازه نه صرفا فقط گفتنش...تعداد کسایی که چندین سال جوونیشونو پشت کنکور گذاشتن و اخر هم به اون چیزی که میخواستن نرسیدن کم نیست...

به هیچ وجه قصد ناامید کردن ندارم...مطمینا هر کسی توانایی اینو داره که رویاهاشو به حقیقت تبدیل کنه...
این زندگی تویه و تنها خودتی که میتونی براش تصمیم بگیری...اگه دختر بودی اونقدر هم مسیله ای نبود...اگه از لحاظ مالی هم خیلی خوب تامین هستی باز هم مسیله ای نیست! در غیر این صورت با افراد زیادی مشورت کن...به همه ی شرایطی که با توجه به مشکلاتت ممکنه پیش بیاد فکر کن...تصمیم درست رو بگیر و به خودت اطمینان کن و تا تهش پیش برو...

----------


## NoBogh

> *
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز ، ایشون کمک خواستن این چه نوع برخوردی هست که شما دارید ؟
> 
> ___
> 
> کنکور 95 هنوز تموم نشده
> سعی کن زیاد به گذشته توجه نکنی  با یه برنامه خوب میتونی به هدفت برسی
> تو میتونی... همین !*


من انتقاد به شکل طنز کردم که تاثیر گذارتر هم هست تازه خود شما مگه کمکش کردی ؟ spam

----------


## Amin ZD

تظمینی دارین 96 هم نگین 97 ؟

بخونین ببینین 95 چقد پیشرفت میکنین
برین کتابخونه بخونین...

----------


## shirin998

> باشه میزارم البته چن روزه دیگه


خیلی ممنون عزیزم

----------

